# My performance of the Schumann Toccata



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Absolutely stunning! It is a great pleasure to see that someone achieved this exceptional level of knowing-how-to-do something, obviously by hard and disciplined work over years and years. Very inspiring.

I don't understand too much about piano playing (medium-difficult Beethoven sonatas such as op. 26 stood at the end of my time in piano school), but I guess you did a hard training for your fourth and fifth finger of the right hand ... Schumann build a little machine in order to strengthen them, but this machine ruined his career as a pianist ...)

Besides of the sheer mechanical excellence, I admire the "big arc" as you are presenting the piece as a coherent whole. I like it very much!

Is is possible to find more of your pianistic work?

(Besides, Schumann's op. 7 is likely to be the most important predecessor of the French organ toccata.)


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Hello! Yes, you can listen to some of my other recordings on my channel: https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLAbItH3A5xeFNHfvGJO3Wn1XvOUB7bBQr


----------



## burnabyguitar (Jul 11, 2020)

Bravo! thanks for sharing


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

I don't know man,,,, I got a feeling the whole thing was flat. in some bits I thought I'd like to hear the music approaching and departing, like a wave.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Well done, @chu42 -- I like the way you give the music a sense of relief. And I like the poise despite the speed. The ending is perfect! 

By the way, there's a musician called Bernhard Ruchti who is doing a lot of research on Schumann tempos, he's got a performance of the Fantasy on youtube and a DVD where he explains some of his ideas -- it would be interesting to know what he has to say about tempo in op 7.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm with @Mandryka, it's great @chu42 well done.


----------

